# Enduro-Rennen



## Jimmy (4. Mai 2012)

Servus,
wie sieht das eigentlich bei Euch mit der Enduro-Serie aus? In Winterberg wird sicher jemand sein, und bei den anderen Stationen? Suche noch ein paar Aktivisten, habe mal alle Termine im Kalender stehen.


----------



## crossboss (5. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich bin in Wibe zum Spezi Enduro Rennen angemeldet ,  _*Jenseits*_ auch!Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (8. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ja wir 2 sind dabei. Besprechen tuhen wir das bisher im "bikeparkausflüge-thread". Ab wann bist du in Wibe anwesend?


----------

